# Router Table Plans Anyone?



## dbissot (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone out there have plans for a homemade router table? Thanks for your input.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

DB, i don't have any plans, but there is a multitude of router tables in our projects. just open up the projects tab and do a search on router tables. pick one you really like then send a message to the LJ who submitted it. He/She might have some plans available and some good ideas of what they feel they could have be done better. Good luck

You may want to make it easy on yourself and use this link.. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/router+table


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's the link to mine I built it a couple of months ago and I love it. Let me know if I can help answer questions. This project appeared in Woodsmith Magazine No. 131, Vol. 22 / No.8.
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/JohnGray/blog/5615

The plan information is below.
http://www.woodsmith.com/plans/ultimate-router-table/


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's some details of mine, it cantilevers off of my Festool MFT 1080 work table (I've got extremely limited shop space). It's been upgraded since those pictures with a Jessem lift and a Porter Cable 7518, but the basic notion seems to work fairly well and I'd do it that way again.


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

I built mine similiar to this one.

http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive98/7_10johnsrtab1.html


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's mine: Feel free to ask any questions. Check out the blog too.


----------



## Southern_Woodworker (Oct 4, 2008)

Several years ago I built the Deluxe router station (http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0301) that Norm built on the New Yankee Workshop and it has been a really nice addition to the shop. The plans go into great detail and also lists where you can buy all the parts. You can also purchase the video if you like. By the time you buy the plywood, router plates, etc you will have a fair amount invested in it so make sure you do your homework. After using it for several years, I have listed a few changes that I would make to the plans which should go for any plan.

1. I live in a very humid environment and using MDF for the fence has been problematic. I have since replaced the fence with UHMW which creates much less friction and does not move with high humidity. You could also purchase a fence system like the Incra system that Blake used in the photo above

2. Using phenolic plywood for the top rather than using laminates. Obviously faster since you don't have to do the laminating but also no bubbles in the top to contend with 

3. Really do your homework on the router and plate that you will use. Look at all the options such as lifts, above table adjustments, plate inserts, etc. Once you've routed out the top for the plate, turning back gets to be difficult. Depending on the size of your router and if you plan on using large bits like panel raising bits, it might be a good time to upgrade to a stronger router but do this before you build the station.

A few other things to consider are dust collection, a good safety switch that can be used without hands (trust me on this one) and storage. Hope his helps.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I have some plans that I would be willing to share. What style are ya looking to build? Table top or cabinet?


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

My router table can also be found on this site in the router table section. Here is the link.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8463


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I like Blakes the best reaslly professional ,looking beautifully finished too I just like this design best too some come close but his gets top marks from me well done laddie.Alistair


----------



## RichardCatledge (Feb 26, 2011)

Southern_Woodworker: I have been using UHMW for the fence for the router table for years… I have found it much more effective than using fiberboard.

Scotsman: I agree about Blake's table being the most professional looking. Mine is nice, but I don't think I have the experience yet to make something that intricate!

I just built my first table about four months ago and am very happy with it at this point. I don't have any pictures on my computer of it, but I got the plans from the Router Table Plans website.

For my router I've been using the Bosch 1617EVS. I decided to go with a 1/2" router and as far as value goes, this one got the best reviews. I've had it about four months and I'm very content with it.


----------



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

Check over at Routerforums.com. I believe you may find more there as well.


----------

